# General > Reunions >  Fiona Campbell's sweetie shop

## helenbmerry

I spent many lunch hours and pocket money there, enjoying frying pans, Tobermory tatties and many other vanished delights.

What became of Fiona? As a selfish teenager, i went off happily to new pastures and never saw her again...

----------


## Tighsonas4

where was shop have you no details wick thurso etc regards tony

----------


## Tighsonas4

sorry I didn't check your location before I posted cant f

----------


## Edna

> I spent many lunch hours and pocket money there, enjoying frying pans, Tobermory tatties and many other vanished delights.
> 
> What became of Fiona? As a selfish teenager, i went off happily to new pastures and never saw her again...


Hi

I am married to Fiona's son, sadly his mum passed away in 1994.

----------

